# Report on Sand Lake, Irish Hills??



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has fished Sand Lake and if they a report. What kind of fish do they have in there? Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

this might help you http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-30301_31431_31560-67585--,00.html


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

very slow....dont waste your time....

plenty of ice

gills some crappie and perch....few pike...can get into some eyes on the NW corner of the lake


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

dont waste my time? but they are still catching some?


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah 'some' as in like a half dozen panfish per trip...plenty of other good lakes in that area to go besides sand...we gotta cottage up there, it use to be a fun lake about 8 years ago...dont know what happened, but its been slow...even in the summer...

check out ms.com, i wealth of good info there in the icefshing section for the irish hills area


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks for the help CmFish!!!!


----------

